# Zeigler trapezius cyst extraction surgery video



## John Ziegler

Warning...This video contains content that some viewers may find disturbing






Over the years I have had several cyst's removed from both my trap's where the bar rests. Not sure whether it is a reaction from the weight like a callus or the metal bar but they are a sob and hurt like hell. Feels like having a marble leaking poison in the trap's. Anyways I'm back to squatting again after nearly 6 months and I feel strong. Check out the jackpot I got as my doctor. Reminds me of Paul Anderson.


----------



## stonetag

Could use a better edge on his tools, my fuking pocket knife is sharper than that.


----------



## Pinkbear

Once again captain z  coming Threw

Z for mod


----------



## John Ziegler

stonetag said:


> Could use a better edge on his tools, my fuking pocket knife is sharper than that.



You are sooo the type to have a pocket knife :32 (18):


----------



## trodizzle

Maybe they are diet related...


----------



## snake

Hey that doesn't look much different then butchering, Z. I can do that for half of what he charged you.

I see your cyst and raise you a pec rupture. By the way, glad you're back at it in the gym.


----------



## Dex

Pinkbear said:


> Once again captain z  coming Threw
> 
> Z for mod



Pinkbear, are you and Yaya getting paid by Zeigler?


----------



## John Ziegler

trodizzle said:


> Maybe they are diet related...



True it is possible, but so far over the years I only get them where the bar rests on the traps. Never anywhere else and everywhere else is clear as a bell.



snake said:


> I see your cyst and raise you a pec rupture.



Holy crap snake that is barbaric!


----------



## stonetag

Zeigler Robertson said:


> You are sooo the type to have a pocket knife :32 (18):



Are you typecasting me Zig?


----------



## John Ziegler

stonetag said:


> Are you typecasting me Zig?



No, I saw the picture of you in the garage stud.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I'll try to get a Vid of my nuts getting snipped in a couple weeks and post it.


----------



## John Ziegler

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'll try to get a Vid of my nuts getting snipped in a couple weeks and post it.


----------



## HydroEJP88

This thread is gruesome


----------



## Popeye

Zig...stop bathing in your works dirty dish water, maybe you won't get a weekly cyst...


----------



## HydroEJP88

I think he mixes his protein shakes with it Popeye


----------



## AndroSport

I know you said pec rupture but please walk us through what the **** we are looking at… that's gnarly bro



snake said:


> Hey that doesn't look much different then butchering, Z. I can do that for half of what he charged you.
> 
> I see your cyst and raise you a pec rupture. By the way, glad you're back at it in the gym.


----------



## John Ziegler

AndroSport said:


> I know you said pec rupture but please walk us through what the **** we are looking at… that's gnarly bro



I know right...Its like an intricate clusterfuk of uh mutilated masterpiece.


----------



## silvereyes87

Lmao the song that goes to the video


----------



## Itburnstopee

That's ****in nasty.


----------



## Cobra Strike

I would def like to know where the shoulder is located in that pic....top right?


----------



## ToolSteel

I believe that's the right pec/armpit viewed from the front.


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> I believe that's the right pec/armpit viewed from the front.



I'm starting to think its a hoax. Just some fancy tampon for fat chicks.


----------

